# Philadelphia Herf -- June 16th



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey guys, most of you have gotten PM's from me regarding this.. But here is the plan.

Meet at Mahogany's around 12:00 or so, then over to my house (20 minutes outside of Philly) for a BBQ into the night!

The poll is to get a head count idea, so that we can plan for the events.

I will need RSVP's by the 11th, so that i can plan food/alcohol menu....

(Feel free to bring wives, girlfriends, friends as my wife will be there and most likely be bored)

If you want to bring a guest, just vote for yourself, then type in the thread, how many guests.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I voted Yes on both but I want stay a little longer @ mahogany.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I copied Ronnie's answer's!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Can do Mahogs only. How long were people going to stay before heading to the BBQ?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I want to hang with Raisin, but want to avoid cabinetsticker, what option is that?


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I know I'm not part of the Philly crew...yet, but this is another date I can't make. Eventually, I will make a herf. This one sounds like it is going to be a great time. 

Hope I can make July.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I want to hang with Raisin, but want to avoid cabinetsticker, what option is that?


Stiiiiiiiiiing! :ss

I think I'm with Ronnie and Mike. Sounds like a great day brewing!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> I want to hang with Raisin, but want to avoid cabinetsticker, what option is that?


The stupid one!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

RedBaron said:


> I want to hang with Raisin, but want to avoid cabinetsticker, what option is that?


Where will you get your cigars then?? :fu


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

Damn, Chris, Raisin and cabinetsticker are beating you down like the MOOCHER we all know you are... :r


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

Justin, I am so on for this BBQ, you have no idea. Mahogany's and a chance to eat some pig [you are having some PIGGLY WIGGLY aren't you?] with the guys and gals? Shoot, count me in bro.

Seriously, I would love to attend your BBQ and will let you know by the 11th. I thank you for the invitation.

Game plan for me would be Mahogany's for a few hours and then some BBQ. Is it safe to assume that we can smoke at Justin's... outside of course?

[P.S. Justin, doesn't matter what you are throwing on the BBQ... it's all good. Pig. Beef. Fish. Fowl. Veggies. Villa Di Roma Sauce. Doesn't matter, it's all good, bro.]


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Genevapics said:


> [P.S. Justin, doesn't matter what you are throwing on the BBQ... it's all good. Pig. Beef. Fish. Fowl. Veggies. Villa Di Roma Sauce. Doesn't matter, it's all good, bro.]


im thinking ribs, chicken, steaks, sausage, burgers, and dogs..

the chef at my bar is going to come and grill for us, if the # gets high enough.. i dont want to sit by the grill all day.. i want to smoke some stogies!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Geez, sleep, it's highly over-rated!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Sheesh, you mooch one Dunhill Atados and everyone gets in your shit! (If I remeber correctly last time we smoked I brought the Sig 2 A/Ts)


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Sheesh, you mooch one Dunhill Atados and everyone gets in your shit! (If I remeber correctly last time we smoked I brought the Sig 2 A/Ts)


:r :tu


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I am going to try for both, but may only make Justin's since I would have to return to DE to pick up my girl.


----------



## SmokenScotch (Apr 7, 2007)

Tough Weekned, 
SmokensLady birthday on Fri
Her Daughters Grad party on Sat
Neices going away party on same sat
one party up in allentown, one in philly...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

barbecue bump.

come on, wheres all the philly guys?

joed, lance, germantownrob (havent heard from him in months, on or off the forum)


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bump, bumpity, bump!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i need final answers by monday guys.. get your votes in!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> i need final answers by monday guys.. get your votes in!


I think you're going to have to call rob, and see if you can pry his twisted little fingers off of his game controler...


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I am so SO up, down, and sideways for this! Thanks, Justin, for your hospitality and invitation! It will be good to see all the folks I've met and meet the folks I see. Oh, and smoke some gars, too! :ss

Steve


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

raisin said:


> I think you're going to have to call rob, and see if you can pry his twisted little fingers off of his game controler...


he wont come...


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> he wont come...


Hmmm, curious wording...

(i sense a disturbance in the force)


----------

